# Tonali: rischio stiramento. Salta l’Udinese



## admin (6 Agosto 2022)

GDS: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà a controlli dopo l’infortunio all’inguine. Rischio stiramento. Salterà il match con l’Udinese


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2022)

Up


----------



## Konrad (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Tinali lunedì si sottoporrà a controlli dopo l’infortunio all’inguine. Rischio stiramento. Salterà il match con l’Udinese


Iniziamo bene


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Tinali lunedì si sottoporrà a controlli dopo l’infortunio all’inguine. Rischio stiramento. Salterà il match con l’Udinese


Senza Tonali, Giroud e Messias, la formazione probabilmente sarà:

Maignan
Calabria Kalu Tomo Theo 
RenatoSanches Bennacer
Ziyech Adli Leao
Rebicce

E se si spaccano i due muri neri centrali, visto che Kjaer non é ancora al 100% entrerà GabBiotman.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2022)

Quindi chi mettiamo? Krunic?


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2022)

Mamma Lubamba is on fire.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Ma perché leggo anche di Messias? Non s'é fatto niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

Speriamo torni per il derby.


----------



## danjr (6 Agosto 2022)

Forse un bene che sia successo ora


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Agosto 2022)

Se salta derby e champions siamo già in super emergenza prima di iniziare la stagione, come si fa a non vedere che serve un mediano titolare la in mezzo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

perfetto. tanto leggo da un po' che a cc siamo a posto quindi dovremmo prendere questo fatto con assoluta tranquillità. 
scommetto 3 settimane, quindi 5.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Agosto 2022)

Spero che questo problema acceleri l'acquisto del centrocampista centrale, è importantissimo! Cmq meglio adesso che poco prima del derby.


----------



## Diavolo86 (6 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se salta derby e champions siamo già in super emergenza prima di iniziare la stagione, come si fa a non vedere che serve un mediano titolare la in mezzo!


Il problema non è non vederlo, il problema è che non c'è il becco di un quattrino, un po' come a gennaio per il sostituto di Simon.
E non ci può andar sempre bene pescando il Kalulu dal mazzo.


----------

